
The New Scene in NYC for Entrepreneurs - dherman76
http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/04/05/an-entrepreneurs-dream-nyc/
======
davidsrose
There are actually quite a few startup tech incubators in New York, although
the reality is that costs simply are not what they are in Ohio, or elsewhere
in the 'real world'. They range from the completely not-for-profit ones such
as Pace, to the completely for-profit ones (at rents that would give our
colleague from Columbus an instant coronary) such as Eemerge. In between are
the ones run by NYSIA, PowerSpace, Rose Tech Ventures, and others.

Darren's idea, while a very appealing concept, will I believe, turn out to be
impractical in the long run for lots of reasons. But that's no reason not to
try :-)

------
BrandonM
I think it's an interesting idea, but here in Columbus, OH, I pay $240 a month
to share the rent of an 8-room townhouse with one other person, so $200-250
for a _cubicle_ and Wifi sounds pretty insane.

Couldn't it be possible to find some reasonably central area like Columbus (I
know FedEx and UPS both have major hubs here because of its centrality) where
several potential founders could live in a big house and split the rent? I for
one would be willing to move several hours (driving time) away and pay around
$300-400 a month for rent and utilities, and I think that's thoroughly
possible in a city that is not as big as a Boston, SF, or NYC.

~~~
Mistone
the $250 for rent and wifi is determined by the market in NYC, and other major
cities. It sounds like you could have even lower cost in Columbus, but the
most important thing is setting up a high performance environment for startups
to get together, work on their projects, and benefit from the input of others.

------
joshwa
This is great for people _already living in NYC_ who want to leverage some of
the great startup-environment benefits present in other cities.

$200-$250/month for a cubicle, wifi, and a bunch of like-minded people really
isn't so bad, relative to most NYC living/working expenses.

If I end up getting angel funding and not YC, I will probably take him up on
it.

------
whacked_new
not a true new yorker here, but i find this idea rather odd.

why NYC? goog took the plunge but it was a gigantic investment, and they can
leverage proximity with partners for better efficiency, but not so for
startups. without a stronger plan, this reads like stuffing a bunch of brains
into a jar, without proper nutrition, and hoping them to churn out something
good.

while you can reduce cost of living space, you cannot reduce tax and other
living costs. and the financial district teems with money people; the vibe is
completely different. back to goog; when you have a complex with 500 people
working for largely the same goal, you can shape your own corporate culture
and be relatively oblivious to the culture on the street, but again, not so
for the startups. i bet the innovation center stays in googleplex west.

~~~
Mistone
Why Not NYC? There are plenty of great startups forming in NYC, it is a truly
global city. Like other great cities it has extremely high costs of living. So
why not create a place where startups gain the benefits of working in a
collaborative environment and can keep the costs low.

Not everyone can built a GooglePlex! or move to Mountain View. BTW - I live in
the bay Area so I'm not biased on this one.

------
vsharma
I run a startup in NYC with a distributed team (3 founders). My team is
originally from the Bay Area so we do miss that community aspect of working
around other techies. This sounds like a great idea but $250/month/pp would
dig in a bit too deeply into the angel funding we've raised.

------
ohadpr
i think this is fantastic,

i'm an israeli entrepenuer spending some time in NY now and would love to
help.

a member of our group (www.garagegeeks.org), zvika netter, is thinking of
doing the exact same thing in tel-aviv, building on the eco-system that will
go on there, can be a great thing.

i'm at ohadpr@gmail.com if anyboy would like to chat and exchange ideas.

ohad 3D3R software studios

------
mauricecheeks
My lease runs out in June... maybe i can sleep there?

------
startupstarter
please see <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9704> for San Francisco
area.

